# DC - Looking for a game in Washington NW



## Dakhuzo (May 8, 2007)

Hello,

I'm moving to Washington DC in a few weeks and would like to find a group to join. I like D&D, d20 Modern, d20 Future,  and Oriental Adventures, and would like to join a group playing any of these games. I am also open to DMing. I am close to the metro and have a car, so transportation shouldn't be a problem. Please let me know.


----------



## MarauderX (May 10, 2007)

You may want to check out the local Yahoo group, DCRPG.  There are several Meetup groups in the area as well.


----------



## Dakhuzo (May 10, 2007)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## TheYeti1775 (May 10, 2007)

Dakhuzo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving to Washington DC in a few weeks and would like to find a group to join. I like D&D, d20 Modern, d20 Future,  and Oriental Adventures, and would like to join a group playing any of these games. I am also open to DMing. I am close to the metro and have a car, so transportation shouldn't be a problem. Please let me know.




Here's the Yahoo Group.
If your not opposed to traveling out to Burke we have openings in my group.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 11, 2007)

My husband and I live in Odenton, MD (about half way between DC and Baltimore).  We're always up for playing with new people.  Feel free to shoot me an email at elizabeth dot bauman at gmail dot com.


----------

